# Biero - Craft Brews $5 A Pint Wednesday Nights



## Acasta (2/2/11)

I've been going to this amazing bar in the city lately so i thought i'd share.
They have heaps of different Australian craft brews on tap each week, and on Wednesday nights there only $5 a pint! Also its only a 2min walk from flagstaff station.
They have a different lineup each week, tonight its looking really good:

Lobethal choc oatmeal stout	
lobethal IPA	
Lobethal red truck porter	
Lobethal double hopped IPA	
Wicked elf pale ale	
Wicked elf wit beer	
Wicked elf Mad abbot tripel	
lobethal DEVILS CHOICE	
Murrays IKON 2XIPA	
Murrays Whale ale

Last week i grabbed a pic of the board:




No affiliation ect...
Check out their website bireobar.com.au and have a look at that twitter feed, they usually tell you whats on that night.


----------



## bum (2/2/11)

That's the mob that tips beer out of bottles into clear 'kegs', right?


----------



## Acasta (2/2/11)

Yeah they have some of those, the clear plastic things at the back are taken from the bottles, because i assume they can't get the kegs. But they only offer about 10 brews a week at $5 and they are local craft straight from kegs.


----------



## Effect (2/2/11)

bum said:


> That's the mob that tips beer out of bottles into clear 'kegs', right?



??? Tips beer from bottles into kegs?


----------



## bum (2/2/11)

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/beervault-by-jones-chijoff


----------



## Fents (2/2/11)

yep thats them, awesome setup.

should be one more local brew up on that board next month  keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Acasta (2/2/11)

Fents said:


> yep thats them, awesome setup.
> 
> should be one more local brew up on that board next month  keep your eyes peeled.


Sounds good, Ive been interested to try yours actually, considering your pretty close by.


Also forgot to mention, when they empty the keg its gone for good, so gotta get there early if you want the popular stuff.


----------



## mwd (7/2/11)

$5.00 a pint for good craftbeer sounds like beer heaven.


----------



## Quintrex (7/2/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> $5.00 a pint for good craftbeer sounds like beer heaven.



But oh so dangerous. Thursday morning at work last week was hard!


----------



## brettprevans (7/2/11)

Don't let the secret out!

Everyone he's lying. Don't go there ;p


----------



## fcmcg (7/2/11)

Biero was the choice for those of us who continued drinking after ANHC...it was the official after confernce venue..i liked it there..HOWEVER
Just before Christmas , i took some mates there.They wanted to go out for a smoke , so we all lined our beers up , together,with one sip out of them , and in front of the bouncer and went outside..
When they finished their smoke , we went back inside...and no beer...they had been cleaned up..
Well i arked up to the bar staff...they said they would replace them for half price...3 words...red rag and bull...
Fortunately , i saw one of the owners , whom i had spoken to at ANHC...
I informed him of our little problem and suggest i would never darken his doorstep again....
He replaced all the beers , free...
As he should...
It has good beer...
Some of the crowd , don't get it....so apparently they DO have one sip and leave their beers...
Watch your beers...
That is all...

Ferg


----------



## Acasta (7/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Don't let the secret out!
> 
> Everyone he's lying. Don't go there ;p



Did i say biero? I mean the oxford scholar on swanston street.


----------



## jimi (7/2/11)

So $5 for a pint includes insurance for loss etc!! The deal just keeps getting sweeter


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/2/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Biero was the choice for those of us who continued drinking after ANHC...it was the official after confernce venue..i liked it there..HOWEVER
> Just before Christmas , i took some mates there.They wanted to go out for a smoke , so we all lined our beers up , together,with one sip out of them , and in front of the bouncer and went outside..
> When they finished their smoke , we went back inside...and no beer...they had been cleaned up..
> Well i arked up to the bar staff...they said they would replace them for half price...3 words...red rag and bull...
> ...



Yes I can vouch for the unassuming look on the outside but the awesome fcking beers on the inside. Was also there on the ANHC week-end and ironically it was also their Halloween night as well. It would have to be my pick of the pubs in Melbourne for value and beer. 

BYB


----------



## schia (5/8/11)

I was there in April and it was a pretty neat place. The place was crowded and the food smells and looks good. However, there was an upfront fee of AUD5 for cover charge to get in and another AUD5 for beers. Is that right?




Back Yard Brewer said:


> Yes I can vouch for the unassuming look on the outside but the awesome fcking beers on the inside. Was also there on the ANHC week-end and ironically it was also their Halloween night as well. It would have to be my pick of the pubs in Melbourne for value and beer.
> 
> BYB


----------



## kieran (6/8/11)

faaark, seriously... a cover charge? for a beer house?


----------



## lastdrinks (6/8/11)

Only work a block away. That beer list looks fantastic.


----------



## manticle (6/8/11)

kieran said:


> faaark, seriously... a cover charge? for a beer house?



Either a one off event or something specific to Wednesdays. I've been there twice (not on a wednesday) and no cover charge.

Good beer bar, much more expensive for some items than beer deluxe (eg around $35 for a 750 mL bottle of trois monts but BD have it for $25) but good, rotating taps and $5 a pint can't be sneezed at when they are the sorts of quality pints they have available.

We're spoiled for choice nowadays in Melbourne.


----------



## lastdrinks (6/8/11)

Does anyone know if they do cheaper lunch meals than on their website?


----------



## WarmBeer (6/8/11)

manticle said:


> Either a one off event or something specific to Wednesdays. I've been there twice (not on a wednesday) and no cover charge.
> 
> Good beer bar, much more expensive for some items than beer deluxe (eg around $35 for a 750 mL bottle of trois monts but BD have it for $25) but good, rotating taps and $5 a pint can't be sneezed at when they are the sorts of quality pints they have available.
> 
> We're spoiled for choice nowadays in Melbourne.


It's a Wednesday only thing, apparently to "offset" the costs of the $5 pints.

Went there with 2 workmates on a Wednesday a couple of months ago, not knowing about the cover charge. Only problem was, one of them was only planning on staying for 1 drink, and the other is really into gueze/lambic which are served by the bottle, so it wasn't a good value proposition for either of them.


----------

